# Just another wider wheels thread...



## Oleg (Aug 10, 2006)

I am a recent crossover from the imports scene (350z). The wheels I used to run on my car were 18' 275(f) and 295(r). I with the GTO I am going to run
17's, maybe even 16's if that would help with the fitment issues.
How close to that setup can I come with the GTO with minimal bodywork? I have no intention of ever lowering the car, BTW...
Any infor on brands, sizes, offsets, etc would be greatly appreciated.

Also, it seems that the chrome is the norm around here, I actually hate it. Are there are lightweigh forged wheels that are in a flat black finish?

Thank you.


----------



## 86Noel (Aug 9, 2006)

I posted these on another thread, but it seems that people don't like them because they are "import" wheels. You should know what they are. The are JLines. They can make custom PCD and everything. Just paint them flat black yourself.


----------



## Oleg (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.billetwheel.com/cgi/wheels.cgi?cmd=show_image&path=Forged_Multi-Piece_Series&img=9&tn=1

I was thinking this set with a flat black powdercoat wrapped in BFG KD...


----------



## 86Noel (Aug 9, 2006)

Those look sick as hell. They might come in an offset that will be flush to the opening. I have yet to see some one on here to do that.


----------

